# Dare una botta



## Dulcinea

Mi interessa sapere quanto, nel linguaggio comune, si comprenda questa espressione (in un contesto in cui è chiaro che si parla di droghe).

 Dal cubo non scendeva mai, diceva, se non per andare in bagno a dare una botta e mandare giù un superalcolico.

Vorrei sapere, in soldoni, se devo specificare ulteriormente affinché il lettore medio capisca di cosa si sta parlando. 

Grazie mille!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Secondo me assolutamente sì.
_Dare una botta_ per quanto mi riguarda ha il significato letterale, oppure quello metaforico di questa battuta di Grillo:
_Costruire la Punto nel turno di notte... Di notte uno o dorme o dà una botta a sua moglie, non costruisce la Punto!

_Non lo assocerei mai invece alla droga.


----------



## Dulcinea

Ecco, infatti mi preoccupava l'ambiguità, perché dare una botta significa pure fare sesso (e la questione dell'andare in bagno per darla potrebbe confondere ancora di più!). Allora ok, specificherò, anche se avrei preferito non doverlo fare perché tra gli habitués l'espressione sottindende senza bisogno di ulteriori parole di quale sostanza si sta parlando.

Aspetto comunque altri pareri per una statistica. 

Grazie!


----------



## gabrigabri

Sì, anche io non capirei che si tratta di droghe.

Ciao


----------



## Gino Pilotino

Se tu scrivessi "farsi una botta" sarebbe per me più chiaro che si tratta di droga, mentre con "dare una botta" io intenderei solo sesso.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao Dulcinea! 
Sono d'accordo con G.P.: non è tanto la "botta"  che crea l'ambiguità, quanto piuttosto il verbo che l'accompagna (dare/farsi)...


----------



## Dulcinea

Quindi mi sembra di capire che è più corretto dire "farsi una botta"?


----------



## Dulcinea

Su google ci sono vari risultati che indicano che anche "farsi una botta" può significare "fare sesso". Potrei risolvere tutto con il comunissimo "pippata", ma sto cercando una mediazione tra linguaggio strettamente gergale (sicuramente più corretto ma meno comprensibile dal largo pubblico) e uno più generico.


----------



## Sprocedato

Per quel che ne so io la "botta", nel contesto delle droghe, è il risultato sullo stato psicofisico di un eccesso di alcol o droghe, più o meno nel senso di "stato confusionale". Non mi risulta che si dica "dare una botta". Ho sentito invece "andare in botta".

Insomma "la botta" è lo stordimento che si ottiene con la droga, ma anche con altri mezzi. Non si usa per dire "assumere droga".


----------



## redhairedgirl

Riapro il thread!
Volevo chiedervi se il senso che intende @Sprocedato, è lo stesso in cui intendo io, ossia "fa un certo effetto", "stordisce" è un regionalismo. Io sono di Genova, e da noi si dice, si dice anche "Ero in botta", nel senso di "ero sotto l'effetto di stupefacenti".
Grazie! RHG


----------



## giginho

redhairedgirl said:


> Riapro il thread!
> Volevo chiedervi se il senso che intende @Sprocedato, è lo stesso in cui intendo io, ossia "fa un certo effetto", "stordisce" è un regionalismo. Io sono di Genova, e da noi si dice, si dice anche "Ero in botta", nel senso di "ero sotto l'effetto di stupefacenti".
> Grazie! RHG



Ciao RHG!

Anche dalle mie parti (Torino) si dice "essere in botta"....se proprio prendi una trona pazzesca si dice: "essere in botta piena" e di solito è associato all'uso di droga, più raramente per altre sostanze tipo alcol anche se può capitare.


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> una trona



Ancora più misterioso della botta, per me. E' dialetto/gergo piemontese?


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Ancora più misterioso della botta, per me. E' dialetto/gergo piemontese?



C'è il verbo italiano rintronare, collegato al sostantivo  tuono (trono, truono, 'ntrono).
"Rintronato" significa "stordito", "assordato" (da un tuono), ed in siciliano la "r" latina di _tonĭtrus, tronus_, è rimasta intatta, tronu.

La cosa strana è che la parola di giginho ha cambiato genere, dal maschile al femminile (forse è un diminuitivo di "tronata"), comunque mi risulta, curiosamente, comprensibile (anche se qui non si usa il sostantivo con quel significato).


----------



## giginho

Mah, ragazzi, dalle mie parti si usa per dire che uno ha preso un colpo, sia in senso figurato come nel caso della droga, sia in senso fisico nel caso di un incidente d'auto. Se vado a sbattere con la macchina contro un muro dirò che ho preso una trona pazzesca.

Il cambio di genere penso che sia dovuto al fatto che, in gergo, il trono è utilizzato per indicare il gabinetto, la tazza del gabinetto precisamente


----------



## redhairedgirl

Ciao, e grazie a tutti!
Sul cambio genere potrebbe rifarsi al modello cesto/cesta, e "trona" al femminile, può essere una sorta di accrescitivo del maschile. "Una trona fotonica" si sente spesso anche dalle mie (ormai ex) parti. Forse, allora, "botta" è un settentrionalismo e basta?

RHG


----------



## Nino83

redhairedgirl said:


> Forse, allora, "botta" è un settentrionalismo e basta?



Per quel che riguarda la Sicilia, direi di sì. Qui "dare (una) botta" verrebbe capito solo come "fare sesso".


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Qui "dare (una) botta" verrebbe capito solo come "fare sesso


Ma anche qui (Bologna, Milano) per quanto ne so io. Se la cosa è rapida, si chiama anche 'bottarella'.

Ah, se quel 'trona' fosse stato ''trono/truono'' avrei capito subito anch'io, associandolo a 'rintronare'.  Comunque interessante.


----------



## redhairedgirl

Grazie a tutti!
RHG


----------

